# Connecticut SASers



## runnergirl06 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey guys, I live in Connecticut. Please post if you would like to be part of a CT support group.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Which area?


----------



## nc62694 (Nov 17, 2013)

I am making a group in ct and want more people to join. feel free to check it out. Just hit the join button and ill accept it. it's on Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/groups/680040252036122/


----------



## nc62694 (Nov 17, 2013)

But runnergirl, I would like to be a part of a CT support group.


----------



## collector (Apr 1, 2014)

Im in Connecticut also.


----------

